# Tombstones at Gonzales Masonic Lodge Cemetery



## Blake Bowden (Sep 7, 2008)

I enjoyed Bro. Sheltons posts regarding tombstones so I went out and took some shots this afternoon....


Grand Master William Madden Fly (1902)










Grand Master James Francis Miller (1873)










Grand Master Benjamin Roberts Abernethy





Andrew Ponton (A Mason): "Author of the historic letter written on Sept. 26, 1835, in reply to Mexico's demand for the colonists Cannon at Gonzales. Once of the defenders of Gonzales, October 2, 1835"






Dr. John Tuner Tinsley (A Mason):"John Turner Tinsley was born 1802 in sumner county, Tennesse to Moses and Elizabth Tinsley. He later became a physician and married Nancy Willis of Kentucky, with whom he had five children. The family came to Gonzales in 1834 and settled east of Water Street. Tinsley served the community as a physician, alderman, Maoy and Justice of the Peace. He also took part in the Battle of Gonzales at the beginning of the Texas revolution and aided Gen. Sam Houston's troops during the runaway scrape. This Texas Patriot was burined here in 1878"


----------



## Nate C. (Sep 8, 2008)

Masonic tombstones are something I have been interested in ever since I was a little kid and wondered 'what is that logo?'  Although not as prevalent today as they were in the nineteenth century, you can still see a large number of contemporary graves bearing the square and compass. A brother and I were traveling to Woodville a while back and happened past the local cemetary. I was really surprised at the number of relatively modern tombstones with Masonic engravings.


----------



## owls84 (Sep 8, 2008)

I love the posts of pictures it really gives us a great visual. It makes me want to go through a few cemetaries here.


----------



## rhitland (Sep 8, 2008)

There is a really old cemetery right by Downtown I here Josh we need to ask Brrother Bob about it and go visit that would make an awesome newsletter article


----------

